# HDMI splitter for Samsung Q90T tv and Samsung Q950 soundbar.



## hammerheadny (Apr 10, 2021)

I have complex post-traumatic stress disorder and serious rib injuries which caused me to take narcotic pain medication daily to control the pain. I am pulling the little hair off of my bald head right now trying to figure out a soundbar and television collaboration issue so any help would be greatly appreciated.

I have a Samsung Q90T 65' tv that has one built-in eARC HDMI input (#3). I have a Samsung Q950t soundbar also with one eArc HDMI output.

The TV has a total of four HDMI outputs. One of the outputs is an HDMI 2.1 gaming output. I currently have a PS5 plugged into that HDMI output. I have a TiVo, 4K Fire Stick and Chromecast Ultra plugged into the remaining TV HDMI inputs.

As I see it (and I'm probably wrong) I will use an HDMI cable to go from the eArc HDMI output on the sound bar to the eArc HDMI input on the television. 

My issue is that with only two HDMI inputs on the soundbar I will only be able input the 4K Firestick and the TiVo into the soundbar HDMI inputs. I know that I will beginning better features leaving to PS5 plugged into the television's HDMI 2.1 input. But I would like to have all devices plugged into the soundbar.

I have done a lot of research and come up with the fact that (a) there are no HDMI 2.1 splitters and (2) that you cannot use a HDMI 2.0 splitter or HDMI splitter of any kind going into one of the sound bars to HDMI inputs without losing sound. 

Is that a correct synthesis of the information I've obtained or am I wrong and I can use a HDMI switch plugged into one of the two HDMI inputs on the soundbar connect my PS5, Chromecast Ultra and Firestick 4K directly into the switch?

Q90T manual: 65" 2020 Q90T 4K Smart QLED TV | Samsung Support CA

Q950T manual: HW-Q950T 9.1.4ch Soundbar (2020) | Samsung Support HK_EN

Switch: Kinivo 550BN 4K HDMI Switch with IR Wireless Remote (5 Port, 4K 60Hz HDR, HDMI 2.0, High Speed-18Gbps, Auto-Switching)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

